# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discusso de Artigos >  Peixes Anjo em aqurio - uma introduo

## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,
Novo artigo publicado no H2O + Something: *Peixes Anjo em aqurio, uma introduo,* por Reinaldo Chen

Podem encontrar a verso portuguesa neste tpico.

Foi um prazer ler este artigo.  um tema vasto, mas o Reinaldo produziu uma boa sntese, com informao essencial para quem quiser iniciar-se no mundo dos "Anjos". 

Espero que gostem. O meu muito obrigado ao Reinaldo Chen por partilhar o artigo e ao Pedro Conceio / Joo Ribeiro / Rui Ferreira de Almeida por partilharem as fotos. 

Um abrao,
Ricardo Pinto


*Angelfish*



Os anjos , so peixes da familia Pomacanthidae e compreende 9 gneros com 87 espcies.
Esto entre os peixes mais belos e comercializados no mercado de aquarismo.
Com tamanhos adultos variando de 4 a 50 cm, tem espcies muito adequadas ao aquarismo, assim como espcies praticamente impossveis de serem mantidas por muito tempo em cativeiro.

Entre as espcies, existem alguns dos registros de maior longevidade em cativeiro, com peixes como Majestic e Imperator com registros de manuteno em aqurios pblicos acima dos 21 anos.

Assim como temos algumas espcies que a grande maioria dos capturados morre antes dos primeiros 6 meses, como os Regal e Tricolor (sempre havero excesses, mas a maioria realmente morre).

Com muitas espcies povoando o sonho dos aquaristas, nada melhor que uma apanhado geral sobre a famlia e sua manuteno em aqurios.


*Anjos reef-safe*

Todos os anjos potencialmente vo atacar corais. Podem demorar um pouco mais, mas cedo ou tarde a longo prazo, eles vo atacar, pois na dieta natural muito deles, o muco e os plipos dos corais so parte integrante da dieta.

*Fatores que miniminizam o ataque aos corais*

Aqurio muito bem maturado com microfauna presente.Dieta variada e oferecida vrias vezes ao dia.Escolha de espcies com menores registro de ataque de corais em aqurio.Seleo de corais, aqurios mistos acabam despertando ataque de corais que acabam sendo ampliados a outras espcies. Aqurios com predominncia de SPS so os menos sujeitos aos ataques. Zoantus e LPS, so os corais de maior risco e dependendo da espcie, devem ser totalmente descartados.

Famlias com melhor registro de *no* ataque a corais. Mas sempre o peixe que o aquarista comprar vai ser a excesso que come coral sem parar.

Genicanthus - todas as espciesArusetta - AsfurPygoplites - RegalPomacanthus - Majestic , Blue Face , ImperatorChaetodontoplus - dubolayi , blue spot , graypomaApolemyittchys - xanthurus, flag fin ,Centropyge - Flame , coral beauty , aurotonotus (nacional)



*Mantendo os anjos saudveis*


A melhor maneira de se manter anjos em cativeiro  em aqurios com rochas vivas maduras, cheias de vida, num aqurio com bons sistemas de filtragem, praticamente um reef, sem os corais e a iluminao.
As espcies menores, vo bem em aqurios com 100 litros e as espcies maiores vo pedir aqurios de 800 a 1000 litros para atingirem seu desenvolvimento mximo.

Ao planejar um aqurio para anjos  fundamental ter os seguintes fatores em mente :

- Espao para nado, os anjos na natureza percorrem territrios imensos, assim uma decorao compacta com muitas rochas, vai restringir a possibilidade de nado do peixe, inclusive podendo ser fator de stress e ocasionando inclusive ataque a corais.

- Abrigo, apesar de nadarem muito, os anjos so peixes que em alguns momentos do dia, precisam de abrigo, assim tocas que permitam seu repouso so importantes, e  necessrio pensar em abrigos de acordo com o tamanho dos peixes.

- Qualidade da gua, os anjos so na maioria bem resistentes, porm principalmente na fase de adaptao,  importante que a gua esteja com pH, salinidade , nitratos e oxigenao em nveis adequados para melhor aclimatao dos peixes.

- Alimentao, anjos so peixes que bicam o recife o fia todo. Oferecer pelo menos 3 alimentaes dirias  ideal para sua manuteno. Algumas espcies aceitam bem alimentos industrializados, outros tem um periodo de adaptao longo e devem ser tentadas apenas pelos mais experientes.
Alimentos secos, nori, vegetais , pats de frutos do mar e outros alimentos devem ser parte de uma dieta variada para os anjos.

- Territorialismo , muitos anjos so peixes dominantes em seu meio ambiente, assim naturalmente defendem vastos territrios e por isso se tornam agressivos em confinamento em aqurios.
O ideal  no introduzir mais de um anjo no aqurio para uma comunidade pacfica.




Existem diversos aqurios com muitas espcies de anjos reunidas em espao limitados.

Aquaristas como Wayne Shang tem anjos agrupados h mais de 15 anos e apontam algumas observaes :


- Planeje as espcies que voc quer ter, tenha planos para introduzir peixes j quarentenados e adaptados a alimentao que vai ser padro do aqurio. Em aqurios com muitos anjos, dificilmente haver tempo para um peixe se adaptar a uma alimentao devido a competio.

- O aqurio deve ser amplo e com rochas bem distribudas. Quando novos peixes so introduzidos, ser necessrio na maioria dos casos, um novo arranjo de rochas, para que seja possvel mudar os territrios existentes e possibilitando condies de igualdade entre os peixes antigos e novos peixes.

- Coloque as espcies mais sensveis e com menor dominncia em primeiro lugar, mesmo que um bom peixe dominante aparea antes, pode ser muito complicada a entrada de uma espcie de menor dominncia entrar no aqurio aps uma espcie muito dominante se estabelecer.


*Espcies com maior agressividade e dominncia*

Holocanthus - Passer , CiliaresPomacanthus - Imperator , Semicirculatus , Paru ,Centropigue - Lemmonpeel , coral beauty , flame



Se seu espao  limitado (200 a 400 Litros) , considere ter um harem de centropygues ao invs de tentar agrupar temporariamente anjos grandes. Grupos de 6 a 8 centropygues podem ser formados introduzindo os peixes ao mesmo tempo, preferencialmente por peixes pequenos, do qual se desenvolver 1 maior dominante.

Com muitos anjos, um bom skimmer , um reator de clcio (manter o pH) e um reator de biopellets se tornam fundamentais.
Um ozonizador bem instalado  outra segurana que o aqurio pode precisar.

Por serem peixes de maior massa e metabolismo mdio,  importante manter pelo menos 1 bomba em nobreak ou bateria para que no pare de funcionar em caso de interrupo de energia, pois so peixes que mesmo que no morram num primeiro momento, o stress causado por baixa oxigenao levar a ictio com certeza.




*Doenas*

Os anjos na sua maioria vem com parasitas quando chegam da importao ou coleta aqui no Brasil.
Apresentam tremtodes (flukes) e ictio (em menor quantidade) e devem ser tratados no perodo da quarentena. Se no apresentarem sintomas na primeira semana, no aplicar remdio e deixar o peixe se aclimatar a dieta, na segunda semana introduzir tratamento anti tremtodas com praziquentel ( Prazipro da hikari, droncit bayer etc) . Se necessrio aplicar tratamento contra ictio.
Aps o tratamento com praziquentel, e boa adaptao a dieta, o peixe pode ser introduzido no aqurio e pode proporcionar anos de comportamento curioso e belas cores no aqurio.

Se um peixe adquire ictio depois de colocado no aqurio, convm tratar fora do aqurio principal em aqurio hospital, a maioria dos anjos no tem problema com cobre, desde que monitorado adequadamente.



*Comprando anjos nas lojas*

Aps escolher a espcie desejada,  buscar o peixe em uma das lojas do mercado.
Infelizmente por conta da febre dos aqurios de corais, a demanda por anjos caiu muito e muitas espcies h anos no so importadas. Mas insista com sua loja para que peam uma espcie que voc deseja, somente assim um dia ela ser importada.

Se encontrar o peixe que voc deseja, verifique se est se alimentando bem.

Se est com a barriga limpa e sem nenhum ponto avermelhado ou inchado, muitas espcies so coletadas em profundidades acima de 20 metros e precisam de descompresso, o mtodo da agulha na bexiga natatria  muito comum e se feito sem preciso, pode dar infeco e o peixe ir morrer sem possibilidade de interveno do aquarista.

Peixes com dorso muito magro podem indicar coleta com quinaldona ou cianeto e podem estar comprometidos, mas normalmente so indicadores de parasitas. Se o peixe for raro e voc estiver disposto, faa um tratamento anti parasita e uma boa quarentena para recuperar o peixe.

Prefira peixes jovens com tamanho entre 3 a 4 cm para centropyges e cerca de 8 a 10 cm para anjos maiores . Peixe menores tem metabolismo rpido e pedem maior dedicao na alimentao.
Peixes adultos podem ter muita dificuldade de se adaptar ao confinamento e a dieta do cativeiro.


Para qualquer peixe uma quarentena  fundamental. Para os anjos e borboletas, o tratamento com praziquentel, tem se mostrado mundialmente, principal forma de aumentar a sade dos peixes em cativeiro. Aps uma limpeza de flukes, e adaptao a alimentao, os anjos podem proporcionar anos de satisfao, com peixes juvenis mudando para cor adulta, com peixes desovando (quando casais ou harns).

Existem mitos como peixes que nunca mudam da cor de juvenil para adulto, normalmente isso ocorre em aqurios com condies ruins ou medianas de gua e alimentao. Em aqurios com boa manuteno a transformao ocorre normalmente e a diferena entre um peixe capturado adulto e transformado em cativeiro no  to grande assim. O mais importante  que so peixes que merecem a dedicao do aquarista e toda dedicao ser compensada.



_Texto: Reinaldo Chen
Fotos: Pedro Conceio, Joo Ribeiro e Rui Ferreira de Almeida_

----------


## Miguel Reis

Belo artigo. Parabens ao H2O + Something

Abrao

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Ol: 

Muito porreiro o artigo! :SbOk3: 

Queria deixar uma foto que tirei a umas semanas, aquando uma sesso com o meu _P. imperador_ que ficou engraada porque sem querer apanhei ao fundo o _H. ciliaris_.
Ainda tenho um _G. bellus_ mas  to independente que por vezes nem me lembro dele.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Ricardo Santos,

Boa foto  :Wink:  ... muito bom o peixe.

Como se do os teus anjos e os corais? Bicam nos SPS? Ou  s zoanthus e LPS?

Quem tiver mais anjos misturados com corais pode colocar aqui essa experincia. Tipo que espcies tm mais tendncia para atacar corais, e que tipo de corais.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Um captulo que considero fundamental para o sucesso  a alimentao.

Aqui h uns tempos iniciei um tpico com tcnicas de alimentao

http://www.reefforum.net/f4/pensando...m-peixe-21453/

Quantas vezes alimentam os vossos anjos e com que tipo de comida? 

O Jawsee - um dos aquaristas com mais sucesso a manter anjos + SPS - diz que o segredo dele, para os peixes no tocarem nos corais,  alimentar com fartura.

Uma foto do aqurio dele na hora da paparoca....

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Ol Ricardo. :Ol: 

A ver se ajudo um pouco o pessoal a tirar o medo ou a desfazer o mito dos anjos no aqurio de reef. :yb677: 

Como j foi dito aqui a pessoas ms e pessoas boas  igual para os peixes, podemos ter sorte ou azar,  como tudo na vida. :yb665: 

Eu tenho 3 anjos, Pomacanthus imperator, Pomacanthus nasvachus e Pomacanthus asfur.
At agora as coisas tem me corrido pelo melhor, comem de tudo o que coloco no aqurio, flocos de krill "Tropical", granulado "Ocean nutrition" e comida congelada uma vez por semana larva de mosquito vermelha, artmia, missis e krill.
O imperator e o narvachus adoram nori, e as vezes reviro as rochas que esto solta para eles comerem as esponjas que esto na parte de baixo.
Os meus comem uma a duas vezes por dia depende do turno que estou mas por norma comem uma vez/dia, flocos e nori  todos os dias o granulado dou dia sim dia no, esto gordos parecem uns porcos. :SbSourire2:  

O meu aqurio  99% SPS mas tambm tenho alguns LPS e zoanthus, estes ultimos so os que eles me deixaram ter porque os que eles gostavam j os comeram, mais o narvachus. :Icon Cry: 
As vezes tocam nos corais duros do tipo acropora milleopora quando tem os plipos todos de fora mas nada de grave ou ento do umas dentadas na base da minha formosa verde mas o coral consegue recuperar at a prxima dentada.

Os anjos so peixes diferentes tem uma grande personalidade, so muito tmidos para veres os meus ainda no vem comer a mo, mesmo o narvachus que est c a 2 anos.
Por isso aconselho a introduo no aqurio lenda e com muito cuidado, se possvel coloca lo num aqurio ligado ao sistema principal ou uma jaula dentro do mesmo durante um ms ou mais s depois coloca lo junto com os outros.


Um abrao Rogrio. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Ol: a noite

Li o artigo ... e pareceu-me algo alarmista quando diz que mais tarde ou  mais cedo acabam a atacar corais... inclusive pareceu-me, e posso estar  errado porque o autor no me pareceu l muito adepto de usar sempre os  nomes cientficos que esses sim do indicao exacta da espcie ou  espcies que se tratam, que o autor menciona uma espcie, o Pomacanthus ou Euxiphipops xanthometapon, vulgo Blue Face  no mundo de expresso Anglo-saxnica (Ingls), como sendo uma espcie  pouco propensa a alimentar-se de um vasto numero de invertebrados,  particularmente corais do tipo LPS, zoanthus, etc... J tive vrios e o  ltimo vendi-o h cerca de dois anos porque no tocava em nada do que  existia mas gostava de provar e saborear algumas das novas peas  introduzidas no sistema... Ainda com essa espcie e h cerca de 7 anos,  tive outra experincia interessante em que adquiri um e este ignorou  sempre as Scolymia e Cycloseris que tinha na altura num outro sistema  porm ainda nesse sistema tive uma pea de zoanthus composta por  zoanthus cor de rosa e zoanthus azuis e a esse peixe revelou grande  predileco pelos zoanthus rosa ignorando por completo os azuis e volta e  meia l ia um zoanthus rosa at que o bicho "descobriu" o granulado e  no mais tocou nos zoanthus rosa que recuperaram. Esse mesmo peixe  ignorou tambm tridacnas, e outros corais que eu tinha na altura como as  Scolymia cubensis e Cycloseris de que coloco uma foto de duas dessas  peas ... sendo que a vermelha foi o primeiro coral que comprei na Sohal  para esse pequeno sistema que eu tinha na altura e que mais tarde foi  substitudo pelo actual que encomendei  Sohal...


A minha experincia no constitui qualquer garante, apenas factos  vividos! 
Ainda baseado na minha experincia pessoal, h outro peixe que  j deu que falar tanto pela positiva como pela negativa, o Zanclus  cornutus ou canensces sobre o qual podem ler no elo (link) que tenho na  assinatura... este peixe, e tive vrios de que apenas um deu algum  problema e depois cessou... e no caso concreto foi um peixe que chegou  fortemente deprimido/desgastado (=stress) e procurou desesperadamente  por alimento que "encontrou" no muco de uma favia ou favites que eu  tinha na altura e que recuperou aps o peixe "dar" com a esponja... 

O Zanclus ou os Pomacanthus, tal como muitos outros peixes, podem ter um comportamento de risco, particularmente se o peixe estiver fortemente  desgastado/enfraquecido e/ou o  responsvel pelo seu bem estar no tiver capacidade ou saber para gerir  a situao e alimentar adequadamente ... isto dito significa que  imperativo! que no momento  da deciso de aquisio/introduo se tenha bem presente o que tal pode  implicar e se aceite assim como se esteja preparado para fazer o  mximo para dar a volta  situao e manter o peixe... isso pode  implicar uma adaptao muito longa, progressiva, muita pacincia ...e  nesse sentido pergunto (e at j sei a resposta ... so muito poucos!!!)  quantos de vs ou dos que se propem dar dicas sobre o assunto e  "classificar" se dispem a procurar o alimento natural de peixes como os  Pomacanthus, Zanclus, etc.. que so as esponjas?! ... como eu por exemplo  fiz! (sob chuva, frio, de noite at - com lanterna -, com mar alteroso e  perigoso, passar 4, 5 horas dentro de gua a 10 C ou 12 C em pleno  inverno com apenas um fato de  mergulho de 5 mm para recolher esponja necessria para esses peixes  cujo o alimento  justamente esse...a esponja!?!...

Em muitos casos o que os Pomacanthus e outros peixes procuram no  o plipo  mas sim o muco, como pude constatar e obviamente podem danificar  tecidos e o plipo se no encontrarem o seu alimento natural e/ou outro  que os satisfaa ... plipos so de pouco valor energtico e do imenso  trabalho a comer ... ( mais fcil comer camaro no descascado e beber cerveja!) ...  de resto h outra espcie que no pertence aos Pomacantidae ou  Centropyge e que estou a ensaiar e que tinha a reputao de comer  plipos de coral por serem estes o seu alimento base, o que se verificou  no ser inteiramente verdade e sim procurar essencialmente como  alimento de recurso quando mais nada h ou satisfaz, o muco que  o vulgo marine snow, alimento de  muitos corais como devem saber  ... uma  espcie reputada de difcil ou impossvel que na realidade se reproduz  bem em meio domstico!!!! ... sendo o maior desafio a aclimatao ao  meio domstico, ou seja, vencer o profundo desgaste (stress) e  timidez/ansiedade que o bicho apresenta e coloca-lo a comer ... s que  para isso  necessrio vontade, determinao... 

Tal como o Rogrio diz (tirar o medo...), e sei bem porque o diz e ele  tambm o sabe!...  necessrio acabar com mitos e medos! acima de tudo   importante conhecer a natureza do peixe e aceita-la e estar preparado  para fazer de tudo para alcanar o bom resultado, procurar o alimento certo... 

aqui podem ver um Pygoplites que eu tive a comer esponja 


Pygoplites diacanthus a comer esponja - Galeria de REEFFORUM

Pygoplites diacanthus a comer esponja - Galeria de REEFFORUM

H espcies mais propensas a dar problemas do que outras, importa saber  tal com antecedncia e perceber porqu ... ou seja, saber se de facto   pela sua natureza ou porque por exemplo o responsvel ou responsveis  que fazem o relato tiveram problemas porque por exemplo no alimentam  adequadamente tanto em gnero/especificidade como quantidade. 
No caso dos "anjos" ou Pomacanthidae o alimento base  *esponja!* e felizmente a costa martima Portuguesa foi "abenoada" com esponja em abundncia que estes peixes muito apreciam

Presentemente tenho um Pomacanthus ou Euxiphipops navarchus, um  Pomacanthus imperator, um Centropyge bicolor e um Centropyge bispinosus a  nadar no sistema com LPS, Tridacna,etc, e falta chegar um Pygoplites  diacanthus para fechar o sistema... e por momentos o Centropyge bicolor  parecia ir dar problemas com a entrada de uma Tridacna mas estranhei porque nunca o tinha feito com  outras tridacnas e de facto no passou de... "hmmm isto  grande e  saber a qu?...hmmm ... no interessa ... mysys, etc  melhor e mais  substancial!" ....dito isto, no constitui qualquer garantia, mas a  abundncia, variedade e especificidade  do alimento pode fazer (e faz) a  diferena, at porque plipos so fraca alimentao para vertebrados  como os peixes ... j para invertebrados como a Acanthaster planci a coisa  diferente ....

H varias espcies que podem coabitar bem num sistema de recife mas   importante que tenham alimento suficiente e que quem as tem as alimente  convenientemente, caso contrrio os peixes podem procurar e experimentar  de tudo, que nem cabras, mesmo que no gostem, mas a fome aperta e o  instinto de sobrevivncia  forte. 

Como diz o Rogrio, tm grande personalidade ... e digo eu com base  em experincia prpria, vm comer  mo e cumprimentar ao modo de peixe  ...

No  correcto "catalogar" ou "culpar" esta ou aquela espcie e fazer  disso uma verdade irrefutvel sem que se tenha feito o necessrio ... so peixes que requerem alimentao abundante, cuidada, especfica sem serem impossveis e gostam da variedade e tal como outros animais entre  os quais os humanos, tm o seu carcter, personalidade

No tenham medo, mas planeiem bem e estejam preparados e acreditem no que fazem com determinao.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Ol malta :Ol: 

Eu tenho 3 anjos, um _Pomacanthus imperador_, um _Holacanthus ciliaris_ e um _Genicanthus bellus_.
Quanto aos anjos e os corais acho que h uma coisa em comum com quase todos os relatos, eles aos Zoanthus no perdoam! :yb624: 
LPS s tenho Euphyllias e ningum toca nelas. J tive uma m experincia com caulastreas em que o meu _P. imperador_ as comia, mas coincidncia ou no foi quando desmanchei os meus anteriores aquas e meti tudo junto num deposito. Ele cresceu num aqua s de SPS e uma _Tridacna derasa_ e no tocava em nada, nem bicar sequer. Hoje no novo aqua continua sem bicar em nada, mas tudo o que entra novo leva vistoria. O problema est nas coisas problemticas (Tridacnas, LPS) que queira introduzir. Tenho aqui uma _Tridacna mxima_ dentro de uma maternidade porque eles a chateiam e tenho medo que no lhes passe aquela "cosquice" inicial.
O _H. ciliaris_ bica bica bica nos SPS mas no faz nada. Provoca que os meus SPS durante o dia no tenham extenses de plipos como  normal ver em aqurio. Na natureza  isto que acontece, da eles estenderem os plipos a noite, porque durante o dia h muito anjinho e borboletas a chatear.
Tanto o _P. imperador_ como o _H. ciliaris_ comem a mo e de tudo! 
Desde o inicio que tenho anjos que dou uma comida da Ocean Nutrition, a Angel Formula que contm esponja na sua mistura.
Geralmente dou aos meus peixes flocos e granulado 1x/dia e um cubo de artmia, um de mysis e um de Angel formula 1x/dia.
J a umas duas semanas que no dou comida congelada e passei a dar 2x comida seca, porque abri guerra aos fosfatos! :yb624:  Mas no noto nada de anormal. Assim que o PO4 estiver sob controle a comida congelada  para voltar.
 provvel que tenha ficado algo por dizer/contar, mas j me perdi no relato...lol

PS- Pedro pelo que me deu a parecer o autor  Brasileiro, e  normal eles usarem os nomes comuns que os ingleses e americanos usam.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol:  Bom dia




> PS- Pedro pelo que me deu a parecer o autor  Brasileiro, e  normal  eles usarem os nomes comuns que os ingleses e americanos usam.


... o autor at podia ser Vietnamita, Mongol, Bosqumano ... ser Brasileiro com mistura de Chins (Chen)  ... uma pessoa como todos ns! ... e pode usar os nomes comuns mas deve  sempre colocar o nome cientfico ... nem que seja entre parntesis para  bem elucidar todos os leitores! ... eu quando escrevo no Manhattan Reefs ou na Reefs Magazine tenho sempre o cuidado ou fao o mais possvel de colocar os nomes cientficos e o nome comum usado localmente como por exemplo a limu-make-o-Hana que significa Alga da Morte e  mais conhecida como zoanthus!!! 




> Very popular, very easy to keep, available in a wide variety of colors  and sizes, "limu-make-o-Hana", which translates to Seaweed of death (you  can read the story here), is none other than the very much liked and kept zoanthids


ou por exemplo (e no se enganem ao pronunciar  :yb665: ) Conus josephinae ou Cone josefina ou Cone da josefina (... eu disse e escrevi CONE!!!...  :Wink: ) que  um gastrpode do Gnero Conus famlia Conidae que entre outros abunda nas guas de Cabo verde ... :Wink: 

e tambm coloco os valores em medida mtrica e medida local (onas,  polegadas, gales americanos, gales imperiais... etc...) ... s assim  se garante boa informao para os leitores!!!!! ... o Planeta terra no  se resume  nossa rea geogrfica! ... enfim procuro ser o mais preciso e  detalhado possvel! ... uma informao mal detalhada ou precisa pode  levar a resultados desastrosos...

Seria util que colocassem vdeos dos vossos peixes e para tal podem usar  o reefforum embora o acesso seja restrito mas os moderadores podem  ajudar, ou o Youtube ... e desse modo fica bem mais evidente o que se  transmite e permite melhor avaliao a todos os interessados... e assim  pegando no exemplo que o Ricardo Pinto apresentou aqui vai o sistema do  Jawsee em vdeo ... apreciem e avaliem !!! ... vale bem!


Holacanthus clarionensis num sistema de recife ...


aqui mais um sistema interessante onde abundam corais, comida, peixes ... entre os quais um Zanclus ...


e h mais ... mas por agora ficam estes ...e a sugesto de que coloquem vdeos ... para melhor se avaliar.

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: ... mais um... este at chaetodons tem ... 



mais outro ... com um Pygoplites ...interessante de ver que a tridacna est bem aberta e no  confundida com o petisco de bivalves abertos que  oferecido ... tive experincia idntica ...


este tem entre outros um Holacanthus ciliaris e muitos sps ... 



Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

O vdeo que gostei mais foi o do japons, com altos SPS, anjos e borboletas. Estava magnfico o aqurio.

Fui tentar saber um pouco mais sobre esse sistema e encontrei mais alguns vdeos:

O que v em cima, no post do Pedro  de Agosto de 2009.

Este  de Jan 2011



E estranhamente neste ltimo vdeo, do incio de Abril, j no se vem butterfly



Que se ter passado? Certamente no foi por darem cabo de corais, porque ele teve o aqurio em condies durante quase dois anos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: 

aqui est o canal do individuo (Japons ?) YouTube - Canal de pontyandayo

Subscrevendo talvez se possa chegar " fala" com a pessoa ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> este tem entre outros um Holacanthus ciliaris e muitos sps ...


Esse aqurio conheo bem desde o inicio da montagem! :HaEbouriffe:   o Mafia's Tank - 400 Gallons, e  o antigo aqurio do Chingchai (DSPS Tank From Thailand (1000 Gallons+)). Podem ver aqui o aqurio na altura em que o Ching ganhou o prmio de TOTM da reefkeeping com esse aqua: Tank of the Month - May 2008 - Reefkeeping.com

O _H. ciliaris_ acabou por morrer, pois no comida salvo erro. Entretanto tem outros anjos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: 




> Que se ter passado? Certamente no foi por darem cabo de corais, porque  ele teve o aqurio em condies durante quase dois anos.


Subscrevi o canal em causa e enviei mensagem ... vamos ver se responde ...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O H. ciliaris acabou por morrer, pois no comida salvo erro. Entretanto tem outros anjos.


 uma tragdia, ter um peixe saudvel e que morre por "no comer". Como o Pedro Nuno disse, quando decidimos comprar qualquer peixe  preciso estar disponvel para ultrapassar barreiras. 
Gostei de ver, num dos vdeos, que tinham colocado a comida no interior de "conchas" de bivalves, no substracto. Essa tcnica parece funcionar.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> O vdeo que gostei mais foi o do japons, com altos SPS, anjos e borboletas. Estava magnfico o aqurio.
> 
> Fui tentar saber um pouco mais sobre esse sistema e encontrei mais alguns vdeos:
> 
> O que v em cima, no post do Pedro  de Agosto de 2009.
> 
> Este  de Jan 2011
> 
> 
> ...


 :Ol: l Ricardo

Subscrevi o canal pontyandayo em causa e enviei mensagem e recebi resposta ...





> Thank you for your comment!  Three months ago, all angelfish and butterfly fish were died without knowing particular reasons except one angelfish.


Pela resposta nem a pessoa sabe o que se passou...

Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Pois... tal como os peixes, eu tambm morria de d€€sgosto!!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Mas por falar em aqurios carregados de anjos raros



Chamo a ateno para o Geniacanthus personatus, no vdeo parece-me uma fmea, mas como  juvenil no sei, ainda vai mudar. Que acham?

O macho



A fmea 



Isto para no falar no arcuatus, no xanthopunctatus, no C. tinkeri, etc.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva pessoal,

Quero tembem aproveitar este excelente tpico para deixar o meu testemunho sobre os meus anjos e borboletas!!

Neste momento mantenho 2 centropyge ( Potteri e Acanthops), 1 Paracentropyge MUltifasciathus, 1 Pygoplitos Diacanthus, 2 Genicanthus Bellus e 2 Hemitaurichthys Polylepis e conto colocar mais 1 borboleta em breve!

Todos os peixes aparentam estar bom de sade e a comer bem!! Pelo menos aparentemente!!!

Optei por colocar 1 alimentardor automatico para completar o qaudro alimentar dos peixes, esse alimentador contem 4 marcas diferentes de comida granulada ( Dr. Basseler, Fauna marine, ocean nutricion formula one e uma outra que agora no me recorda o nome), aproveitei e tambem misturei algum CYCLOP-EEZE para alimentar os corais! O alimentar esta programado para alimentar 4 vezes ao dia. Eu, para ajudar a melhorar o quadro alimentar, fao uma alimentao complementar com artemia,mysis forteficada em alho e vitaminas e normalmente alimento 2 a 3 vezes ao longo da noite,  conforme me da!!. 

Os peixes comem que nem uma maravilha, comem de tudo excepto o Paracentropyge que s come congelado, mas tudo bem, pode ser que com o tempo pegue no granulado  :SbSourire2: !! 
O Pygoplitos entrou em Fevereiro e at a data tem mostrado ser um Peixe extremamente activo, e pelo que vejo cada vez melhor!! 
O  Hemitaurichthys polylepis, esses so de guerra, j tive alguns probleams no aqurio que me levou a perca de alguns peixes, mas esses meninos sempre em grande forma, e comem que nem uns desalmados.
Os Genicanthus Bellus foram os ultimos a entrar e at a data tm mostrado serem pouco esquesitos com a comida, marcha tudo que aparece a frente!!
Os Centropyge, esses nem se fala!! So no comem a rocha porque  muito dura!!

Deixo umas fotos disponiveis dos meus meninos:

Hemitaurichthys polylepis 


Pygoplitos Diacanthus


Paracentropyge Multifasciathus


Centropyge Potteri


O resto ainda no tenho fotos, logo que possivel coloco aqui os restantes peixes!!

Abrao

----------

